# Canned Hot Cherry Peppers



## JohnT (Aug 19, 2014)

This one was given to me by JamesNGalviston. I tried it last year. I ran out of them by January.

Despite the name, they are not that hot. I like them on burgers, on tuna sandwiches, and even as a small side dish with a steak.

One tip: Make sure that the peppers are of a deep red color. The green ones so not taste nearly as nice and sweet!

Here is James` recipe. I like to also add just a little bit of mustard seed and celery seed 1/4 tsp of each added into each quart jar. 


INGREDIENTS
2 pounds
hot cherry peppers, washed well and dried​6
garlic cloves, halved​3
dried bay leaves​3/4 teaspoon
whole black peppercorns​4 cups
white-wine vinegar (at least 5 percent acidity)​1 1/3 cups
water​1/4 cup
sugar​1 1/2 teaspoons
coarse salt​
Trim cherry pepper stems. Divide peppers, garlic, bay leaves, and peppercorns among 2 quart-size and 1 pint-size sterilized glass jars. 
Bring vinegar, water, sugar, and salt to a simmer in a medium saucepan over medium heat. Cook until sugar dissolves. Pour hot pickling liquid over peppers, leaving 1/4-inch headspace at tops. Can in water bath for 15 minutes. 
__________________
May we live as long as we want, but never want as long as we live.


----------

